# F-250 Regular Bed and 5th Wheel



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Parents are about to purchase a 5th wheel and will need to upgrade the old '96 F-250 with something newer. They are looking at a '15 F-250 crew cab with a standard size bed. For those who tow a 5th wheel, just curious if there will be any issues with the trailer hitting the cab in a tight turn with this truck or is a long bed needed. Thanks.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, If the truck they are looking at has a 6 3/4 bed they could get into a situation with tight turns. If they are inexperienced with towing 5ers I'd get a sliding hitch to help reduce that possibility. Manual & automatic sliders are available.

Here's a good site to view various types of hitches, type in truck, model, bed length etc. You can find them cheaper at different places but keep the cost of freight in mind. If they buy locally I'd have the seller install it.

http://www.etrailer.com/5w-2017_For...le=6-3/4+Foot+Bed+with+Factory+Rail+Kit&furl=

They will also need a recommended minimum clearance of 6" between the truck bed rails to the bottom of the trailer to prevent damage while towing.

Hope they enjoy it


----------



## bald eagle (Sep 6, 2005)

*regular bed for 5th wheel*

I went through the same dilema when we bought a 38 foot Keystone 
Challenger ten years ago. I drive a 2007 chevy 2500 diesel with a regular bed and I went on many forums and blogs trying to decide if I need a slider hitch. The main comment that kept coming up in rv ers answers was.. if you get in a place where you need a slider ..you should not have gone there in the first place. With that in mind I put a B&W hitch in because I also pull a 28 foot tractor trailer goose neck style. In ten years of pulling this trailer I never needed a slider or long bed truck and I also have a headache rack and tool box that sticks up above the bed sides about 3 inches. Everyone said it couldn't work and the only time I had a problem was when I turned into a gas station and my toolbox lid was not latched good and it came and barely nicked the front of the trailer. And I have been in some tight places with no problem. Like anything else the driver needs to pay attention and know what is going on at all times. I hope your folks enjoy traveling as much as we do. Happy travels to them.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you both for the quick reply and this information. A deal is being finalized now on the RV and the truck will soon follow. Going to pass this info on and help them find the right hitch assembly. Much appreciated!


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I pull a 38' 5th wheel toyhauler with a 2013 2500HD regular bed truck without any problems. I didn't want a "slider" hitch because of the cost and having more moving parts to maintain/fuss over/worry/etc. I had the dealer change the pin box to a Reese Sidewinder. This moved the pivot back to just behind the tailgate. The hitch does not move at the kingpin. I got slider benefits without the slider headaches. Lippert now makes a factory pinbox that does the same thing. Believe me, it works - I can do some stupid things sometimes, and I have yet to ding my truck or break a window (knock on wood).


----------

